# Jelly Bean for Galaxy Nexus



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/21/galaxy-nexus-listing-in-play-store-outs-jelly-bean-as-android-4-1/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Idk why anyone would be surprised.

Regardless of whether it's called Jelly Bean or not, it was already safe to assume a 4.1 drop would be announced at I/O.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Idk why anyone would be surprised.
> 
> Regardless of whether it's called Jelly Bean or not, it was already safe to assume a 4.1 drop would be announced at I/O.


+1, I also don't understand why a majority of gnex related posts on droid-life have to have a thread here...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I "sharpened" that image:










Actually kinda excited


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

^^^^ 4.1 LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Boblank said:


> +1, I also don't understand why a majority of gnex related posts on droid-life have to have a thread here...


Because not everyone goes to Droid-Life and like to have the information presented to them. We can't get people to search a thread on our forum and you think they'll do it on the internet? Get your mind right, son.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

I hope they will also show up a Nexus Tablet with some nice/more connectivity features in JB 4.1.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Because not everyone goes to Droid-Life and like to have the information presented to them. We can't get people to search a thread on our forum and you think they'll do it on the internet? Get your mind right, son.


obviously not everyone visits droid-life.. But isn't this just a little too obvious to start a thread on? They announce the new version every year at IO. Just my opinion, i guess other might find it useful. Didn't mean anything negative by it, there just seems to be a pattern.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Why does every thread here have to have a debbie downer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Boblank said:


> obviously not everyone visits droid-life.. But isn't this just a little too obvious to start a thread on? They announce the new version every year at IO. Just my opinion, i guess other might find it useful. Didn't mean anything negative by it, there just seems to be a pattern.


Dude 95%+ of the threads in the general section are pointless & making comments that don't pertain to the topic at hand is pointless but that didn't stop you from chiming in. My post was meant to instill a little excitement that the future is right around the corner and start a discussion about it. If you don't have any value to add, which you clearly don't in any fashion, please keep your comments to yourself. Just enjoy the article, provide positive feedback, and have fun speculating.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

One interesting thing to note is that the play store said the Galaxy Nexus will have jelly bean "soon", and you guys can take what you want from that but I would assume that means in the next month or two.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Why does every thread here have to have a debbie downer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


^ This! Holy crap people get upset way too easily!


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

So you guys think Google releases it for cdma or will it need to get ported over?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

headcheese said:


> So you guys think Google releases it for cdma or will it need to get ported over?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol sorry that's funny. VzW took how long for an update for us? ROMs will be based off of 4.1 long before VzW gives it to us I'm sure.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol sorry that's funny. VzW took how long for an update for us? ROMs will be based off of 4.1 long before VzW gives it to us I'm sure.


Which is no big deal for most of us  I'm excited about it. I don't see any reason for people to be negative!


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm excited too. For those of you who follow closely, about how long is the usual lag between os announcement and the source dropping?

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

My only question is, will all of the current mods for ICS be available in the new Jellybean releases that developers create fairly quickly? Or do you all think that it will be a ramp up just like when the GNex was released? Either way I'm exited to see what can and will be developed since the roms for ICS still have so much being developed daily.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> My only question is, will all of the current mods for ICS be available in the new Jellybean releases that developers create fairly quickly? Or do you all think that it will be a ramp up just like when the GNex was released? Either way I'm exited to see what can and will be developed since the roms for ICS still have so much being developed daily.


From what I have heard (All of which were rumors) this is somewhat of a minor update, so I could see most of the mods still working, and of course a few may need revamping, or hopefully, some of the mods were implemented into Jellybean and just won't even be needed anymore!


----------



## Amphibliam (Sep 14, 2011)

Its not as simple as just porting. We need CDMA and lte stuff from VzW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Amphibliam said:


> Its not as simple as just porting. We need CDMA and lte stuff from VzW
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was under the impression that the only differences between the phones roms were some ril files. I know its not quite that simple but am I far off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Amphibliam (Sep 14, 2011)

Exactly, but we still need them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think from Froyo to Gingerbread, the ril stayed pretty much the same? Maybe we'll be lucky enough that it will be the same case with Jelly Bean.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Amphibliam said:


> Its not as simple as just porting. We need CDMA and lte stuff from VzW
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's one of three different things. One, everything that is needed our current blobs already give us and we easily merge into Jellybean. Two, things change and there is no hope but to wait for Verizon to release the new blobs and we all hate our lives. Third and final, the blobs required are different than what we already have but luckily we can mod what we already have to get it to work with Jellybean and everyone is happy.

No one will really know what is going to happen until source drops though.

Oh and I guess one more scenario, I didn't think of adding it because it will never happen. We need new blobs, and Verizon pushes an update, in a timely matter, a couple days after Jellybean comes out... Like I said, it's never going to happen.

To actually conquer with what I quoted, there have been plenty of phones that were on a lower version of Android and were able to get a newer version with AOSP because our magical dev's worked some of their magic.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Amphibliam said:


> Exactly, but we still need them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't believe we have to update our radios, but then again, I'm not a doctor


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Amphibliam said:


> Its not as simple as just porting. We need CDMA and lte stuff from VzW
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well remember we had 4.0.4 on our VzW Nexus phones way before VzW gave us a thing. ROM devs took the code from AOSP and made it work on the toro. Have faith my friend!


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Also don't forgot that when ICS came out for the Xoom Team EOS was able to make the 4G device work long before the official release. Where there is a will there is a way. With all the great devs we have I have confidence we're in good hands.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

The toro is still buildable and usable straight from 4.0.4 source. It was from the get go. I'm sure the same will still hold true for the 4.1 drop.


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

At this point... is pretty safe to bet that we're going to be the first ones to get Jelly Bean... read on.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/21/galaxy-nexus-listing-in-play-store-outs-jelly-bean-as-android-4-1/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

02Luis02 said:


> At this point... is pretty safe to bet that we're going to be the first ones to get Jelly Bean... read on.
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...as-android-4-1/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


See: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28076-proof-of-jelly-bean-for-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Gotta search guys...

http://rootzwiki.com...r-galaxy-nexus/

and ya, it's usually a safe bet that Nexus's will be updated first

Edit: beat me to it hazard209


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

What can I say? I'm a ninja.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I merged the JB topics together. Please no more of the same topics.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol sorry that's funny. VzW took how long for an update for us? ROMs will be based off of 4.1 long before VzW gives it to us I'm sure.


Not if your Unlocked&Rooted







but yes Verizon will sit on they're hands with this. Froyo to Gingerbread was a HUGE lift in Battery life.....wishful thinking with Jellybean!!!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> I think from Froyo to Gingerbread, the ril stayed pretty much the same? Maybe we'll be lucky enough that it will be the same case with Jelly Bean.


RIL arguments do not apply to the nexus as the RIL for all Nexus phones is in the source code at google's repository. Now if you want a radio, you do have to ask Verizon for those. So far HTC and Moto have both said screw following the standard RIL giving by google for phones on LTE. Everyone follows the 3g RIL though. Nexus won't have that problem and perhaps Samsung phones in general, but that remains to be seen about the Galaxy S3.


----------

